# What is a good pot for pasta and ravioi?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What is a good pot for pasta and ravioi? Around the 8qt size.

Resonably priced (under $150)


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

All Clad make a 12-qt Multi Pot that usually sells for $99.00. It's a good pot as it has in insert for draining the pasta and a steamer insert as well. Great value - I am going to get one from Bed, Bath, and Beyond, will use their 20% off coupon. Of course 12-qt mat be too big for you. I make stock frequently, so the larger capacity is very helpful here.

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/...0L._SS500_.jpg

Other companies make similar pots in the 8-qt range, although I don't recall seeing any with both a pasta and a steamer insert ... Time passes. Well, I just checked and found that Calphalon makes a similar 8-qt pot. While I'm pleased with the stainless Calphalon that I have, and I am planning on getting another Calphalon pot, I can't say much about this one, as I've not seen it. It's worth looking into, though.

Linens 'n Things - Calphalon 8-quart Multi-pot

It looks like Bed, Bath, and Beyond may also carry this pot (Calphalon Multi Pot), as does Macy's and Amazon. I purchased my last Calphalon pot at BB&B, and was very happy with the price and the service. I screwed up the pot due to my own negligence, and BB&B replaced the pot at no charge whatsoever. If you buy from them, ask about their policy: free replacement, exchange, or refund if, for any reason, you don't like the item or have a problem with it. I'm sold on BB&B and will always check with them on any item I'm looking for.

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with you about BB&B, Shel. Great sales and return policies, and most of what they carry is good stuff.

Be careful to examine any pasta pot carefully, though. I did buy a non-branded 8-quarter from them awhile back; stainless construction with disc bottom; pasta and steamer inserts, glass cover. Looked really nice, and the price was right. 

Problem is---and I didn't realize it for some time---is that the strainer insert only reaches about halfway down. Which makes it, in practical terms, useless. 

The strainer insert, if you're going to use it, should reach at least to within an inch of the bottom. If not, you have to use far too much water, which takes that much longer to boil and uses more fuel. 

So, learn from my mistake, and before buying any pasta pot, check out the design features carefully.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Good advice - and the length of the insert was my biggest concern, so I checked that with the All Clad Multi Pot. It looks like the 8-quart Calphalon might have a long enough insert as well, but I'm judging that only by the pictures that are on line. Since an 8-quart pot might come in handy, examining a sample at the store is on order. The price on the Calphalon is pretty good - $80.00 minus the usual BB&B 20% off coupon.

Do you get that coupon sent to you every month as we do here in the East Bay?

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

It's more like every three weeks, Shel. If you don't shop they become like National Geo, and you need a separate house just for the coupons. 

I also save their $5 coupons, which are available through various venues. First you apply as many 20% coupons as works for those purchases. And then the $5 coupons come off the bottom. On my last shopping trip the savings worked out to something like 35%. 

BTW, Linen & Things accepts all BB&B coupons. And there's no limit to how many you can use (BB&B "officially" limits you to five. But, then again, the BB&B coupons "officially" have expiration dates---yeah, right!)


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Are you saying you used more than on coupon on an item, or more than one coupon for the one trip, for several items? I've never seen ther $5.00 coupons, but I don't look for 'em.

Looking at the BB&B coupon, there's some smallish print on the back that says BB&B will accept competitor's coupons. They also guarantee to meet any competitor's lower price. Now all they have to do is give away a free lunch and wash my car :lol:

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Not quite, Shel.

What happens is that their computer automatically applies the 20% coupon to the highest dollar-value item. If you have several coupons it just goes down the list. 

Frinstance, let's say you were buying five items, costing $100, $80, $60, $40 and $30; and three 20% coupons. The computer will automatically deduct $48 from the total ($20 from the hundred dollar item; 16 from the 80, etc.). So, what starts as a $310 balance will ring up as $262. From that it will deduct $5 for each of those coupons you have, until there's a balance less than $15. Aparently, despite what's indicated on the $5 coupons, there is no limit to their useage. 

Last week I used several 20% coupons against purchases. They then deducted another $15 for three of the five buck coupons. Basically, we wound up saving the cost of the most expensive item we bought that trip. 

I don't know about car washing. But one time I jokingly said to one of the clerks, who'd just come in with her lunch, "oh, you brought me lunch. How nice." She then actually offered to share. No kidding.

Ya gotta love a place like that.


----------



## cwshields (Jan 21, 2007)

We have the 8qt Calphalon 8qt multi-pot, it gets used quite alot as we love pasta and steamed veggies. I think we paid $65 last year on Amazon.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

How deep into the pot does the strainer go? From the pics I've seen it looks as though the strainer goes pretty much all the way down and may even have some pressed "feet" at the bottom.

Shel


----------



## cwshields (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi Shel, The strainer goes all the way to the bottom it has 4 bumps on the bottom that keep the strainer from bottoming out...about 1/8" to 1/4" deep.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

That's about what I thought. That just about makes it a perfect pot for quite a few things that I do - and the price @ BB&B is good as well. Thanks! Definitely one to check out.

Shel


----------

